# Need another Double Bevel Basics Web Seminar



## mano (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm looking for a posse to lasso Jon into holding another double bevel basics seminar. Who's with me?


----------



## hax9215 (Feb 19, 2012)

lus1:

Hax CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Ontravelling (Feb 19, 2012)

I did the last one but would be down to do it again.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 20, 2012)

i know... i'm just trying to find time to schedule another one in


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 20, 2012)

If I could get a Sunday off, I would be game.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 20, 2012)

what about a non-sunday class? i might be able to squeeze in a mid-week class sooner than a sunday one


----------



## mano (Feb 20, 2012)

JBroida said:


> what about a non-sunday class? i might be able to squeeze in a mid-week class sooner than a sunday one


Even though I work most evenings that would be a great option, assuming it would start sometime after 8:00 EST. I also have a friend who may be interested.


----------



## hax9215 (Feb 20, 2012)

Mid-week works for me!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------

